
“Bleisure”: Younger Business Travellers Are More Likely to Extend Trips for Fun - dpflan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/06/all-work-and-some-play?fsrc=rss
======
dpflan
Has anyone had experiences like this? Did your company also provide some
discounted pricing or recommendations for activities? It seems like it could
be a way to boost employee morale and positive perception of their employer.

